# Ella and Murphy



## buck rogers (Apr 8, 2007)

This is Ella





Ella is a re-homed bunny who we found through the Ontario RabbitEducation Organization's website. It was love at first sight. The nextday, after seeing her on the website and talking with her thenowner, we began our 14 hours driveto bring her to herforever home. 
I just recently got a digital camera and I have been excited to start a blog for her.
Here are some of my favorite pics so far


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 8, 2007)

Ella and her lil' friend


----------



## Michaela (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Ella is such an adorable girl! :inlove:

I'm glad you got a digital too, thanks so much for sharing those pictures, I look forward to more!:bunnydance:


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 8, 2007)

Ella is a beauty!


----------



## 2bunmom (Apr 8, 2007)

She is so cute!!  When you get tiredof her she can come and live with me!!!  I love hercoloring. Happy Easter Beckie, Troubleand Trixie


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 8, 2007)

I love her!! 14 hours?!! :shock:That's definately LOVE. We only drove 1.5 hours forCharlie.... and we did it 3 times in 3 days. lol.

Did she come with the name Ella, or did you give her that name? Can't wait to hear more about your girl! 

___________
Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my...Ella is so beautiful! I love her color, and her sweel little face. I can certainly see why it was love at first sight!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Leslie102 (Apr 8, 2007)

she came with the name bunny, we had to change it.....hehe

(haha jay i just took over your blog, i love it will you make one for oscar too?)


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 9, 2007)

Took some pics of Ella in her cage last night when we were putting her to bed.


----------



## binkies (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm impressed! 14 hours, wow! She is beautiful,thank you so much for rescueing her. And her cage is impressive. I loveher two friends!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice cage! You should post a picture of it in the Cages Only thread in the Photo Philes section.

I saw the dutch bunny on the second shelf out of the corner of my eye and I totally thought you got a 2nd bunny!! 

__________
Nadia


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 9, 2007)

It's funny you say that, she thought it was areally bunny when we first bought it for her. She would run up andgreet it nose to nose.:laugh:


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

"Y there not more picturez of me on thiz internetz?"





"Where dat camera?"









"Gots 2 prettify"


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

Ella posing for her close up





Ella getting some loving


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

New toys from aunt Les (leslie102)












"Alrites nuff pics 4 now, OKS."


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

"Why does I need 2 cages?"

Murphy home coming!!!!















"Oh, thiz iz y!!!"


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

Lil Murphy


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

"I Ella who is U?"











That is it for now but when we start bonding in couple weeks I'm sure we will have a ton more!

- Jay


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 23, 2007)

So cute jay!! I love the last one....Ash still has to pickup the tunnels i bought for them, maybe today...hmmmm Give murphy and ella a big kiss for me, i hope ella is feeling better


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to properly introduce our lil Murphy. Born Shelby, at the Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-Home, on Dec 29th, 2006. On June 100, 2007 he would find a home with us. That day we had brought Ella and first tried a little dutch Cohen. Cohen was a beautiful black and white dutch who quickly made it know that if he was adopted he was going to be the boss. Not wanting to just take the first bunny we tried we though we would check out some others. We only tried one more, Murphy, when Rochelle came over with this cute little guy we fell in love. She put him in a pen with Ella and they instantly began to cuddle. We knew he was the one we would adopt and as we were signing the adoption papers for him he began to binky like crazy, almost like he knew he was coming home!










Hope midwest does not mind me posting his pic from their petfinder page.


And finally at home!!!






ps. Who do I talk to to have the blogs name changed to include Murphy?


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh wow! Ella is adorable! And so is Murphy! I hope bonding goes well.


----------



## doodle (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh wow, they are going to be such an adorable couple. Sounds like it should be an easy bond if they cuddled on their very first date. 

They are lucky bunnies to have found such an awesome forever home.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 24, 2007)

I changed the name of your blog for you. Let me know if you want anything different.

I hope bonding goes smoothly for you, there is nothing cuter than two cuddly buns.

--Dawn


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,


Thanks so much for all of the compliments...the buns are still blushing!! :bunnydance:

Thanks Dawn for adding Murphy to our blog title, he's much happier now!!!lol:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 24, 2007)

Don't have a clue how I missed this blog. Can I just say that you have two very adorable rabbits. I love Ella's coloring, that gray on her nose isnice. Great pics too, by the way. I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jun 25, 2007)

Waiting for some new pics???? I know u have em.....hehe hurry


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 26, 2007)

We're still waiting for Ella to finish up her medicine before we start the official bonding but here's a few pics of how cute they were being today...We got up at 9am and Ella had her turn out first...




Both buns decided they were ready for breakfast(hay)





p.s. the nic pannels to Ella's right aren't a cage they are just blocking off some chords.








So as you can see I decided I would start taking tons of pics because I thought they were being so cute eating together. Both Ella and Murphy got annoyed and this is what happened:








Then I repositioned to get another pic...lol]











Then Ells FLOPPED right next to Murphy











Then Murphy got full and FLOPPED too!!!






It was a great day! I didn't take anymore pics...but they stayed like that for about an hour and then repeated the same pattern later in the day Ella did end up sticking her nose too much in Murphy's cage which bugged him so she got a little nip....I moved her back right away:?....I hope they'll be best friends soon!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jun 26, 2007)

*buck rogers wrote: *


>


This is just the cutest picture! Look at that sweet little face!


----------



## buck rogers (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks,he's as sweet as he looks in that picture too!:bunnydance: Last night my sister stop in to see him for the first time and he was just like a little rag doll in my arms. He is a great counterbalance personality wise to Ella the commanding princess of the house!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 27, 2007)

Such adorable babies! Looks like bonding is going to be a breeeeeeeze!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 3, 2007)

Today was bonding session #1, and think it went great. There was no grooming, but there was alot of cuddling, grooming of themselves, Murphy certainly didn't lose his appetite, and bunny flop, lots of bunny flops! 






These were taken after a double bunny flop!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 3, 2007)

Both of them groomed them sefves which I'm pretty sure is a good sign.


----------



## Haley (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, looks like the first bonding session went well!

These two are so cute together, they look like they were meant to be! Adorable


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

They look so comfortable together.


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 4, 2007)

We just had another bonding session...I wimped out(which I know is BAD) because Ella started nipping at Murphy. I think she just wants attention and is really trying to get him to groom her. So we decided well go for another car ride before we go in the room again later today and that I have to remain calm...and maybe even put some banana on Ella's head to encourage Murphy to groom her? What do you guys think?

Ashley


----------



## Haley (Jul 4, 2007)

Alittle bit of nipping is ok, thats normal. Chasing is normal too as long as its not fighting and grunting. They will have some dominance issues to work out at first.

One thing I do to encourage one to groom the other is rub ones butt while his head is near the other. So ifMurphy and Ella are facing one another you can try rubbingMurphy's butt, which might encourage him to lick her. 

Ive put a tiny amt ofpeanut butter on one bunny's head before and that worked. a little banana (or pumpkin or baby food) would probably work as well. 

Keep usposted!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 4, 2007)

We just finshed a bonding session. First we went for a 20 minute car ride, when we came back they both pretty much ignored each other in the spare room. Ella kind of lunged to nip Murphy as he ran by, but didn't chase him. We still think it's an attention thing. We pet them seperately for a while then pushed them together. They both seemed very relaxed and Ella was falling asleep pushing herself into Murphy. After about 20minutes of cuddling we deicded Jay was going to pick Ella up and bring her to her cage....well she pushed herself down further into Murphy:biggrin2:....so we gave them 5 more minutes of cuddling then ended the session.


I just have a few questions:

1. Neither one of them has tried to show dominance by humping the other....we've had 4 sessions in the last 2 days is this normal?

2.How many times a day should we have their meetings and for how long?

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 4, 2007)

I forgot to say thanks Binkies for the complement and thanks Haley for all the great advice! We tried the bananna and the rubbing so far but the buns were never in great positions to start grooming...so maybe that's why it didn't work yet. I was just wondering Haley when we rub their bums should it be like a fast or slow rub?


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 6, 2007)

How's the bonding going? Any new news? Sorry i don't really have an answer to your questions, i'm sure someone else will Keep us posted


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2007)

Lord, are they precious or what!?:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry, just saw your questions!

All bunnies are different when it comes to showing dominance. When I helped Julia (iluvmybuns) bond her bunnies we just put them in together and they were fine right away. Some chase eachother/demand to be groomed/nip. It just depends. As long as theyre not fighting, youre ok. Some bunnies will groom right away, others wont groom at all for a while. 

When I was bonding Basil and Max I did one hour sessions at least 3-4 times per week. If youre bored you can do more than one a day. 

And when I rub their butts I just kind of massage it/scratch it. I guess slowly? lol

I think just take it day by day. You know them best. Good luck!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone, well last night it happen Murphy started grooming Ella. It was only through the cage though, but that's a start I guess. We are taking the day off from bonding sessions to let everyone have a rest and I think we are going to try some new places (not sure where though places are yet but we will figure something out) Thanks again everyone, we'll keep you guys posted.

-Jay


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 6, 2007)

your bunnies are so sweet

they look so cuddley

makes me just want to hold them & sunggle them in

kathy


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

Any new pics of these cuties yet? How's the bondong going?


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 9, 2007)

Arghhhhh! I can't believe I don't have my camera! We are at my moms cause it was way to hot at my house today ( High 80s with the air conditioner on!) and Murphy starts grooming Ella likes she is made of craisins! I can believe my luck, jeez. Depending on the weather tommorrow, we will probalbly do another bonding session, will hopefuly have pics then.


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 9, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!!! That's awesome! How did Ella's checkup go today? Woohoo Murph and Ella!! Yay!!:bunny18


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a little update on the bonding and some pics.
We took them to my moms again because we had such great results the last time (and my mom was making dinner :highfive



























Murphy is grooming Ella regularly now, and Ella has stopped nipping him as much to get his attention. All in all I think it's going well.


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, looks great! How are they doing on the home turf? Looks like theyre best buddies at your moms! 

If theyre fighting at home, maybe consider staying at your moms (or leaving them) for a weekend and then bringing them home together?


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 16, 2007)

There OK at home, they still cuddle through the cages and get along great when we do the meetings but it probably wouldn't hurt staying there the weekend with them though, thanks for the advice Haley.


----------



## doodle (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like the bonding is going really well (I'm jealous!). They look like they're made for each other :bunnieskissSO adorable!


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 16, 2007)

OHH so cute! Good job Murph and Ella!!!! See you soon!!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks eveyone, 
Thier mom pick up little signs for there cages so that they would know who's cage is who's. I laughed cause it made me think of Winnie the Poo and his Mr. Sanders sign above his door.

Lil' Ella Bunnies





Murphy McRabbit, esq


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh boy those signs are so cute! Your nephew is a little sad that he didn't get one but that's okay Hehe very cute!


----------



## buck rogers (Jul 20, 2007)

Had some pics of my new bun (heehee) to post.
I went out to my truck the other night only to find this little guy in my garden.





















I think he is living in the branches of three evergreens I cut down a couple weeks ago. I'm going to have to bring them to the dump someday but I don't want to disturb this guys home, anyone have any ideas for things I can do to make a replacement home for him.

Ella and Murphy Are getting along great just waiting for Ella to start grooming Murph and I think they'll be bonded. My mom is taking my brother and sister to school next month for about a week so I think we are going to go stay there for a couple days and hopefully that will do the trick.
I'll be sure to keep everyone updated.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Cute! I have one of those "extra rabbits" as well. See Haley, mine isn't unusually slender, they all look like that!

Ella and Murphy are such a beautiful couple! I'm glad the bonding is going well.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cute. So glad things are going well.


----------



## buck rogers (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, it's been a really long time since we posted anything here! My old laptop's plug broke and we could not find a new one anywhere:grumpy:, but we now have a brand new computer. 

Oh and can't forget, today is...

ELLA'S GOTCHA DAY!!!!!! arty:

Here are some Xmaspics of the Gotcha girl and lil'Murphy.





















Our lil' Christmas present.


----------



## buck rogers (Dec 22, 2007)

And let's not forget it's lil' Murph's first Christmas.





















Merry Christmas Everybunny!!!


----------



## Leslie1022 (Dec 22, 2007)

So so so cute!

Happy Gotcha day Ella! Merry christmas Murphy!:biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to add some new pics of our 2 heart bunnies:hearts:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2008)

I am absolutely in LOVE with Ella. She's adorable!

Murphy is too but she's really so cute under the Christmas tree :hearts:

I love your extra bunny too - I have a lot of those and one lives in my house!


----------



## buck rogers (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww thanks Ella's blushing.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh...i don't know how i missed your blog,what awesome bunnies you have!!

I absolutely love Ella....what a very very pretty girl.....i just love her colouring...it kinda looks like my bunny Cassidy's colouring....only my Cassidy is a boy.

And of course Murphy is such a good looking little boy

Cheryl


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 1, 2008)

We took a couple pics we thought were cute and wanted to share


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## buck rogers (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## buck rogers (Mar 2, 2008)

Second attempt at bonding....The second time's a charm! hehe!


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures! Your buns have the most pretty colouring, and they have that happy silly lop look .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwww Litterbox love! :hearts:


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind compliments.

Today was are second day of are second attempt at bonding Ella and Murphy. We did it for a full 2:30 hours today, and I think they are making more progress than ever. About 45 minutes into the session they establish a definitive pecking order, Ella mounted Murphy and Murphy layed there perfectly calm. After that, Ella cuddled into Murphy and the two of them layed together for the rest of our bonding session. I think this is a good sign that the bonding may work this time.


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 4, 2008)

I was finally able to upload video of Ella and Murphy that I had taken while trying to bond them. ( My computers been acting goofy and only lets me upload from my camera every so often.)

This first on is of Ella cleaning herself and Murphy all stretched out.


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 4, 2008)

This one is Murphy helping Ella get those spots she missed!!!





Hope you guys like 'em.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2008)

:inlove:

They make me want a lop bunny!!!


----------



## Leslie1022 (Mar 5, 2008)

OH boy! They are so cute! Looks like the baby play pen is working! Hope all goes well so they can snuggle together at night!

Keep the pictures coming!(and videos too)


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2008)

Hehe...i love the picture of them both in the litter box...they're so cute 

Cheryl


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a series of pics my fiance took last night 

I have named this series "Ella On Velvet".


----------



## buck rogers (Mar 5, 2008)

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh that color against her is gorgeous!
I'm gonna bunnynap that girl!


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 13, 2008)

"Mom, can Iz go plai wit teh outsyde bunniz?"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

*That's the sweetest picture!He looks like he's justreally wanting to go play with his friends outside! LOL!*

*buck rogers wrote: *


>


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

aww Ella and Murphy are so freakin cute! Are they fully bonded now? They just make the cutest couple!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

They are very cute! One pic reminds me of my Snuff now, look at the moult lines on Murphy (on his face, especially!) Just like Snuff, only on his back now, hee. 

On hollands, you can really see where the moulting is. 
Murphy!:biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 18, 2008)

No they're not fully bonded yetThings have been goingOK.......

Ella mounts Murphy at every session, which he doesnt mind at all. They also cuddle into eachother alot. Murphy is always grooming Ella(sometimes to much on her eye which we have to stop) Ella hasn't groomed Murphy yet.

We just are not sure what to look for, everything is going fine but there never seems to be any big progress...Ella alwaysmounts him and though he's very submissive and accepts her as the one in charge she continues to do it, sometimes only once a session sometimes too much. Ella is very very demanding towards my poor little Murphy. All he wants to do is be friends so bad. He's so playful I know he wants to run and binky all over the house with her. He's totally in love with her!

We've been doing all there meetings in the play pen lately but havent moved to any other part of our house...I don't trust Ella to be nice to him yet....

Haley if you want to come across the bridge to bond them we pay well...haha...*SERIOUSLY*

On a happier note Murphy is becoming more and more bonded and trusting of us He comes on the bed while I'm laying down and binkies and runs all over me. He tolerates me kissing him and petting him but, most of the time it's only for my benefit. He comes up to me when I call him nowHe likes to play games alot. we justbought abig Carpet for them(we have all hardwood and tile here, which they have gotten along fine on but I always noticed them binkying on a small carpet) So we bought them a bigger one which they use as an exercise mat when they are very hyper:biggrin2:They have been doing so many binkies and bunny 360s and crazy jumps on it



Bo B Bunny...He does look like he really wants to go outside He's such a curious little bunny:biggrin2:


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 18, 2008)

I know what you mean about the molt line angelnsnuffy. My sister has a holland lop who looks identical to your Snuff....Murph does seem to shed like them


----------



## Haley (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you guys tried car rides yet? Those were the only thing that worked when I bonded Basil and Max. Car rides and then neutral territory


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes we did car rides quite a bit last time we were trying to bond them....we haven't done them lately maybe we will start again. I guess the big problem is we never know if we're making any progress and when we could let them meet in non neutral territory....it's sooooo hard. I don't know how all of you have done it!


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes we did car rides quite a bit last time we were trying to bond them....we haven't done them lately maybe we will start again. I guess the big problem is we never know if we're making any progress and when we could let them meet in non neutral territory....it's sooooo hard. I don't know how all of you have done it!


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 26, 2008)

*The curse of Dracubun!!!*






"you are but mortal woman. Time is now to be dreaded - since once he put that mark upon your throat."
- Bram Stoker, Chapter 23, _Dracula
_






"As the Count leaned over me and his hands touched me... a horrible feeling of nausea came over me, which, do what I would, I could not conceal."
- Bram Stoker, Chapter 2, _Dracula_






"When the Count saw my face, his eyes blazed with a sort of demonaic fury, and he suddenly made a grab at my throat. I drew away, and his hand touched the string of beads which held the crucifix. It made an instant change in him, for the fury passed so quickly that I could hardly believe that it was ever there."
- Bram Stoker, Chapter 2, _Dracula_






"Thank you for joining us for this evening for our play, hope you are not to scared, bwahahahah!"


----------



## buck rogers (Apr 26, 2008)

and now for just some lazy pics!!!!


----------



## Haley (Apr 26, 2008)

They are just both so darned cute! 

You know if you get desperate for bonding Rochelle (who used to do adoptions for Midwest) does bonding/boarding at her place. I bet she could bond them for ya! They are just too perfect together to not be bonded


----------

